# Crafting my own Hang Tags



## richmond-issued (Apr 7, 2008)

Well, I don't have a lot of shirts, so I decided it would be best to use my own printer, an exacto knife, and some hemp string to make my own hang tags. Any suggestions on a nice thick cardstock, or any tips in general for making your own hang tags? Just going to have a pretty basic rectangle, with some black ink on the front and back with a hole at the top to run some hemp string through. Doesn't sound to difficult, but I thought I would ask anyways. 

Especially looking for a good recycled cardstock paper that I can run through a standard photo printer. Thanks all.


----------



## trump (Nov 27, 2007)

There is a company I know of that has hangtags. Go to Custom Lapel Pins :: Woven Clothing Labels :: Embroidered Patches. They have simple and very inexpensive hangtags. You could email them and ask for a price quote and give them a call. Hope this helps.


----------

